# Artikel aus der BILD



## krallowa (17. Sep. 2018)

*Interessanter Artikel aus der BILD von heute:

Unbekannte haben einen Teich in einem Kleingarten in Wolfsburg komplett leergepumpt und 33 wertvolle Fische gestohlen.*

Der etwa 5000 Liter Wasser umfassende Teich beherbergte 33 Kois, wie die Polizei am Sonntag mitteilte. Die Täter nahmen außerdem mehrere Geräte aus dem Kleingarten mit. Angaben zum genauen Wert der Fische und zum insgesamt entstandenen Sachschaden sind noch nicht bekannt.

*Die Diebe schlugen irgendwann in der Zeit von Dienstagabend bis Samstagabend zu.

*
33 Fische auf 5000 Liter, na soll mal hier einer meckern: Zu kleiner Teich


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Sep. 2018)

War bestimmt PETA.
Ist aber schon übel, wenn fremde Menschen auf einem Grundstück so agieren können, ohne das jemand etwas bemerkt...

Wäre der Teich 30m³ groß gewesen, hätten Nachbarn vielleicht mal nasse Füße bekommen....
Und zu 33 "wertvollen" Koi auf 5m³.....mag man nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## lollo (17. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 33 "wertvollen" Koi auf 5m³


Hallo,
vielleicht warens ja nur Koichen,  stand hier bei uns sogar im Käseblatt, und ich dachte auch sofort an die immer wieder zitierten 5000/10000 l/je Koi.


----------



## Aquaga (17. Sep. 2018)

Naja, vielleicht liegt der Fehler auch bei der BILD oder der Polizei und die haben eine "0" bei 50.000 Liter vergessen. 

Dann würde es auch wieder Sinn machen


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2018)

Naja 50.000 Liter und Kleingartenanlage ......
Ich glaube das kann man unter Sommerloch stopfen insbesondere bei "Wertvollen" Fischen verbuchen. Denn weocher depp parkt diese ach so wertvollen Fische in eine Kleingartenanlage, wo jeder weis das da über die Woche kaum einer im Garten ist.

Andererseits  wenn man sich so manche Angebote aus der Bucht anschaut und dort 5cm Nachzuchten für einen Stückpreis von 300 Taler den Besitzer wechseln. Dann hat es der Besitzer verdient und die Fische hoffentlich jetzt ein besseres zu Hause.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Sep. 2018)

Der Artikel hat am Wochenende schon die Facebook-Runde gemacht.

Da passt einiges nicht zusammen.

Teichgröße, Kleingarten, 33 Koi, Stückpreise eines Kleinwagens....

Sommerloch oder Versicherungsbetrug


----------



## Michael H (17. Sep. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Andererseits  wenn man sich so manche Angebote aus der Bucht anschaut und dort 5cm Nachzuchten für einen Stückpreis von 300 Taler den Besitzer wechseln. Dann hat es der Besitzer verdient und die Fische hoffentlich jetzt ein besseres zu Hause.


Hallo
Naja , dann sind immer die falschen bei mir , da wird um jeden cm gefeilscht und im vorraus Geheult das die Koi zu teuer sind . Und das bei 1 Euro pro cm ...

P.S. Und waren bestimmt noch alle Koi über 70 cm .....


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Sep. 2018)

Die Koi wurden wohl eher "gerettet" ..


----------



## Joachim (18. Sep. 2018)

Bei der Bild werden auch schnell mal aus Goldfischen Koi - sieht für Leien ja eh fast gleich aus.


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Sep. 2018)

Dann sind die aber verdammt teuer.


----------



## Geisy (19. Sep. 2018)

Goldfische sind doch Fische aus GOLD.


----------



## Boxerfan (19. Sep. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Goldfische sind doch Fische aus GOLD.


Hättest Du mir das nicht vor ein paar Jahren sagen können, da habe ich alle verschenkt. Ein vermögen verpulvert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Sep. 2018)

gibt doch immer wieder Klagen wo Teichbesitzer vom Nachbar Schadensersatz haben wollen weil deren Katzen angeblich einen 50.000€ Koi aus der Fertigteichschale im Vorgarten geangelt haben sollen

jeder Koi "muß" ja ne erstklassige Geldanlage sein (auch die ganzen japanischen "Ausschuß-Koi" die es im Baumarkt für 5-10€ gibt müssen nach einsetzen in den Teich ja ne sofortige gewaltige Wertsteigerung haben - und ich hab meine 3 letzten an Axel verschenkt

Fakt ist: 1kg Karpfen ist  "am Stück" um 6-7€ zu bekommen (Weihnachten/Sylvester werden se aber teurer)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Sep. 2018)

Geisy schrieb:


> Goldfische sind doch Fische aus GOLD.



in der Tat. Deswegen muß am Freitag auch höllisch aufpassen das ich mir an den Goldbrassen net die letzten Zähne ausbeiße

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (19. Sep. 2018)

@Frank Deine 3 machen sich richtig gut. Mir hat letztens jemand10000€ geboten.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Sep. 2018)

axel120470 schrieb:


> @Frank Deine 3 machen sich richtig gut. Mir hat letztens jemand10000€ geboten.
> 
> Gruß Axel



so ein Sch... aber auch


----------



## lollo (19. Sep. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> jeder Koi "muß" ja ne erstklassige Geldanlage sein (auch die ganzen japanischen "Ausschuß-Koi" die es im Baumarkt für 5-10€ gibt müssen nach einsetzen in den Teich ja ne sofortige gewaltige Wertsteigerung haben



eben, hat ja nicht jeder dann (ver)strahlte Koi aus Japan.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Sep. 2018)

Gestern gab es auf Facebook zahlreiche Berichte, inkl. Video vom Interview der Gartenbesitzern und Teich.
Koi waren selbst nach gezüchtet, damit ist Wertvoll schon mal vom Tisch.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (19. Sep. 2018)

Meine Fische sind für mich unbezahlbar


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Gestern gab es auf Facebook zahlreiche Berichte, inkl. Video vom Interview der Gartenbesitzern und Teich.
> Koi waren selbst nach gezüchtet, damit ist Wertvoll schon mal vom Tisch.


Na dich ganz, denn das ist der Spezielle Züchter von haste nicht gesehen aus hinten runtergefallen. Und die Koi sind direkt bei der Reaktorschmelze in Japan gezeugt und hatten 20 Minuten später schon 10 cm. Es gibt eine Wachstumsgarantie auf 200 cm in den ersten 4 Jahren, in denen sich die Farbe von Jahr zu Jahr strahlender entwickelt. 

PS aber eigentlich hat die Bild ja jetzt alles erreicht , ihr Name wird verbreitet und es wird viel über yen Artikel gesprochen/ geschrieben.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Sep. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Meine Fische sind für mich unbezahlbar



Natürlich! Schweinerrei ist es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Franzbratfisch (11. Okt. 2018)

Hallo

https://www.mz-web.de/saalekreis/du...aben-sogar-eigene-pumpe-mitgebracht--31419202

Also sind doch Tierschützer unterwegs. 

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Okt. 2018)

Das Video von dem "Geschädigten" Herr Knobel ist ja der Hammer.....
Die kleine zugewucherte Teichschale und "70 Koi" im Wert von 20000,-€...
War wohl wieder typisch Bild...und alle anderen machen mit...


----------



## Teich4You (11. Okt. 2018)

In dieser Teichschale?????
Alter wie geil ist das denn.
Das glaubt noch jemand?
War doch von Anfang an völlig unlogisch.

Und den Teich schnell zugeschüttet haha wie geil.
Nicht das noch jemand auf die Idee kommt das der Teich zu klein war.


----------



## Franzbratfisch (11. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen

habe gerade seinen "Schaden" durch den Rechner geschmissen. Seine Kois hatten einen durchschnittlichen Wert von 285€/Stück.


----------



## PeBo (11. Okt. 2018)

Selbst ein kleiner Koi mit nur 50cm Länge hätte sich darin ja gar nicht mehr bewegen können, zumal alles zugewachsen ist.
Aber 70 Koi ???
Das hat mit seriöser Recherche überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun. Und dafür bezahlen wir die öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalten.
 Das muss doch wohl auch denjenigen aufgefallen sein, die diesen Film gedreht haben! 

 Ich kann leider nicht darüber lachen! 

 Dann muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn danach hier wieder jemand auftaucht, der in einem 1000 l Becken zehn Koi hält!

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2018)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
Da steht was von der Teich wurde inzwischen zugeschüttet unf befand sich dort wo man jetzt noch die frische Erde sieht.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Okt. 2018)

Im kleinen Film siehst du doch den Teich noch.
Wer sehen kann ist demnach noch mehr im Vorteil


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die kleine zugewucherte Teichschale und "70 Koi" im Wert von 20000,-€...



HI,

das die 70 Koi 20.000€ wert waren schätzt ja auch einzig und alleine der ehemalige Besitzer

bei den Verkaufswerten vom vollkommen unreinen Sortenmischmasch von total planloser Koi-/Goldfischvermehrung in Teichen verschätzen sich halt die typischen Nichtprofizüchter halt immer gandenlost

Den Wert der beiden sehr sehr seltenen orginal Edersee-Wildfang-__ Waller in meinem Teich - ich bin vermutlich weltweit auch der einzigste Besitzer der so welche überhaupt im Teich zur Haltung hat - schätze ich persönlich auch auf je min. 1.000.000€

MfG Frank


----------



## Dr.J (11. Okt. 2018)

In der Pfütze voller Seerosen waren die Kois???? 
Die konnten sich da drin ja nicht mal rumdrehen. Der Typ gehört wegen Tierquälerei angezeigt und die 3 restlichen Kois gerettet.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Okt. 2018)

Der MDR sollte sich schämen so ein über alle Maßen bescheuertes Video ins Netz zu stellen!

Selbst die Schüssel, wo die Kois zu sehen waren (wenn es denn die des Besitzers waren), war viel zu klein!
Und dann die armen Goldfische für den Videozweck in einer Pfütze schwimmen lassen... entschuldigt, aber mir ist grade kotzschlecht


----------



## Franzbratfisch (16. Okt. 2018)

https://www.bild.de/regional/sachse...20000-euro-ahoi-wo-ist-mei-57849920.bild.html

so Mediengeil kann man doch garnicht sein.


----------



## krallowa (16. Okt. 2018)

Moin,

würde gern mal ein Foto seiner "*70 seltenen Kois" *sehen.

Arme Tiere, waren vielleicht auch Tierschützer die seine Koi gerettet haben


----------



## Ida17 (16. Okt. 2018)

Ein bisschen gaga der ganze Klamauk oder?!


----------

